# Doctrinal Reading for a Young S2



## Marauder06 (Aug 3, 2014)

I recently received a PM from a site member who is going to be a maneuver S2.  It's been a looong time since I held a job like that, so I'm asking for those with more recent experience than I have to chime in with some recommended MI-specific doctrinal reading.  FMs, TCs, professional journal articles, etc. would be particularly useful. 

Again, I'm looking for *MI-specific* doctrinal reading.  Novels, lengthy non-fiction books, and maneuver doctrine suggestions are not what I'm looking for right now.  That will all come later.

If you have suggestions, please post them here or PM me.

Thank you.


----------



## Brill (Aug 3, 2014)

This site has some good reads like this one which are atypical of the "homework assignments".

"Intelligence analysis can, employed in the right context, considerably enhance over-all performance. But in the wrong context *"intelligence" could be just another dead weight--wasting resources, complicating procedures, or creating unrealistic expectations of gains or results.* What I am referring to could be described as the application of the _concept _or perhaps the _illusion _of intelligence analysis to various information-processing activities that are not really intelligence in the professional sense of the word."


----------



## Il Duce (Aug 4, 2014)

Recommended Doctrinal Pubs:
ADP/ADRP 1-02 Operational Terms and Graphics (can’t study this one enough)
ADP/ADRP 2-0 Intelligence
ADP/ADRP 3-90 Offense and Defense (this is the update of the old tactics manual, just like terms and graphics, can’t study it enough)
ADP/ADRP 5-0 The Operations Process
ADP/ADRP 6-0 Mission Command
ADP/ADRP 6-22 Army Leadership
ADP/ADRP 7-0 Training Units and Developing Leaders (an MI officer now is unlikely to get a PL slot, need to build training management skills as a staff officer)
FM 2-01.3 IPB (still pretty good even if it’s getting a little dated)
FM 2-91.4 Intelligence Support to Urban Operations (the most useful of the ‘intelligence support to…’ manuals; shows the type of detail and ‘science’ of analysis that should be applied to all S-2 endeavors)
FM 2-91.6 Soldier Surveillance and Reconnaissance: Fundamentals of Tactical Information Collection
STP 34-35D-OFS Officer Foundational Standards for AOC 35D
ATP 2-33.4 Intelligence Analysis (being updated as it’s out of date but still the best analytic primer in doctrine; prefer the old version to the newer one being drafted)
Not doctrine, but think you should treat as such (I know you said this stuff is for another list but I consider these more important than other ‘for professional development’ reading)
Front Line Intelligence: AAR of G2/S2s in WWII – you can download off the INTELST files on AKO.  Hands down the best look at tactical intelligence you’re going to find in the Army that’s not wedded to having aerial reconnaissance flying for you constantly.
The Thinker’s Toolkit – best practical analytic training and techniques you’re going to find.


----------



## Brill (Aug 4, 2014)

Please tell me that you listed that from memory!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 4, 2014)

They have doctrine for MI guys? I thought they just took a power point presentation class and used random pictures and clip art to show us grunts weeks old information. lol....running and ducking for cover!


----------



## AWP (Aug 5, 2014)

lindy said:


> Please tell me that you listed that from memory!


 
Rib tattoo, probably in violation of the new policy. Separation paperwork will follow.


----------



## Il Duce (Aug 5, 2014)

lindy said:


> Please tell me that you listed that from memory!


 
Afraid I had to consult my private doctrine stash, not yet imbedded on my person.  Doctrine for MI for the most part is poor, and generally ignored.  One of the things wrong in my opinion with our branch.


----------

